# Jim's Favorite Baits Giveaway



## Jim (Apr 18, 2019)

Giveaway time!

I am going to give away 3 packs of TinBoats promo pack baits to 3 lucky winners. I buy these baits in bulk from Razor Baits and I put them in a Tinboats labeled bags to promote the site. The color is black with blue glitter and blue tail. This exact bait is responsible for 75% of all the fish caught by us last year.

*These are my favorite stick baits, Brand and Exact color combo.*





As you can see, they work.  


*Rules:
All you have to do is reply with "IN". I will pick 3 winners through Random.org like I normally do. I will pick the 3 winners on May 1, 2019.*
If you're on Facebook, check out the TinBoats page later today for a second chance at winning more of these awesome baits.


Lastly, Razor Baits is a board sponsor. If you are buying baits or anything for that matter, please consider buying from those that support us here first.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 19, 2019)

IN


----------



## Herewego (Apr 19, 2019)

IN


----------



## schukster (Apr 19, 2019)

In

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 19, 2019)

IN


----------



## Jon-ny Cash (Apr 21, 2019)

IN


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2019)

Fixed the date! :LOL2: #-o


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 21, 2019)

IN.


----------



## Kismet (Apr 21, 2019)

*IN*


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 22, 2019)

Jim said:


> Fixed the date! :LOL2: #-o



Good job! LOL!


----------



## JimmyTodd (Apr 30, 2019)

IN


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2019)

Winner Winner chicken dinners! :LOL2: Corny, I know! :lol: 

The 3 winners chosen randomly by Random.org are listed below. You guys have one week to message me your mailing info, or they go back up for grabs!

Jimmy Todd
Kismet
Jon-ny Cash

Thanks for playing! More giveaways coming very soon! :beer:


----------



## handyandy (May 3, 2019)

dang I need to remember to check the give away forum can't believe I missed this.


----------

